# fly screen repair!!!



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi All , i have an apache 700se and my fly screen just come away!!!
and all round the gas fire the wood was brown with the heat from the fire 
i have sorted both out and it look much better,
If i can help anybody out JUST LET ME KNOW

TA PHIL & ANNE


----------

